# HD Receivers, DVRs and R22 0x0912/0x4912 Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22.
*Hx2x: 0x0912/0x4912*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/214999-hx2x-0x09120x4912/
_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.
Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._
_Thanks!_


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

This update killed the OTA on a couple of my HR24-100's linked with AM-21's. 

I am getting the "Tuner Removed" nag, and the nag alternates between tuner 1 and tuner 2. Also getting goofy graphics coming up on the screen too in the guide and playlist.

I first noticed on our primary HR24 that the power was on but the light on the AM21 was off. I then experienced the problems listed above. Did a Menu Restart and all bezel lights on the front of the HR24 and AM21 came on as normal. Shut everything off, had dinner and an hour later came back to retest. 

Upon turning on the HR24, the AM21 light did NOT come on. Same problems occurred as listed above. Took a couple screenshots too.

Report sent: 20141125-338B


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

HR24-100
20141128-3BD2

REC Led didn't turn off when exiting the restart feature.


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

912 wiped all of my saved searches, about 30 of them. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Haven't been on the board in a while since other than slow performance on my DVR, I haven't really had any issues. Earlier in the week, I had set the DVR to record the season finale of Kingdom on channel 101. I went to watch it last night and noticed it is not in my List. I checked the history and see that it recorded with no errors. I chose it on the History screen and was able to hit Play and start watching the recording, even though it does now show up in List. I will try to watch the rest of it later today or in the next day or so to see if it is all there or bombs out at some point. I would try a reboot, but am worried it would just disappear all together if I did.

EJB


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Finally got the "missing from the playlist" issue, today. No issues for over a month with 0x912 until the usual sluggish guide. About 30 hrs. after double RBR I had a recording not show up in the playlist, but was able to access through history. (HR21-700)


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Running 0x0912 on HR24-200. Playback from the DVR in any location has "stutters" in the picture and the sound throughout any recording. In other words the picture ships or freezes.

Rebooted the DVR with no changes. Anyone else having this issue? I tried to scan the posts but don't see anything.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am guessing that 0x0912 is the newest? I have the link to Redh but not sure I am reading it correctly.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I swear, I think DirecTV is intentionally making the software for older DVRs buggier just to force people to upgrade. Since this update (all three HR20s exhibit these issues) the screen saver comes on for no reason even more than it did before. Come on DirecTV, this is 2015, the vast majority who have a DVR don't need a screen saver anymore. Give us the option to turn the dang thing off already! Optical audio randomly goes out. Need to rewind or change the channel to get it back. FFing to the end of the live buffer (if you are lucky enough not to have it not dump it for no reason), causes the screen to go black and it locks up with the ring of lights spinning.


----------



## Thwarter (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a similar thought myself Poppo... DTV may be making the older receivers break/perform lousy on purpose. My HR22, while not having the lost saved recordings issue, is still slow, the remote responds extremely slowly and doesn't capture half of the button presses. Changing channels usually takes multiple attempts. It's maddening! The hardware works fine, but the DTV code monkeys keep botching up the firmware and making things worse.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I've noticed that double-play has not worked properly in some time; I have two HR-24-200s. I'll have different channels on each buffer. I'll try to toggle b/w the buffers by using the Down Arrow button. Nothing happens but the remote's LED does flash so I know the remote is transmitting. The D* light on the IRD's front doesn't flash when I hit the Down Arrow button to change buffers (it does flash when I press other buttons to do other things). I need to manually enter a new channel number to change channels which totally defeats the purpose of having 2 live buffers (and not loosing the programming on the other buffer). 

If I press INFO, the channel's current program info comes up on the screen (as it should). At that point(w/ the channel info up), if I press the Down Arrow, the buffer still doesn't change, but the D* light on the IRD's front at least does flash. 

This same problem happens w/ both IRDs. Anyone else have this problem?? How do we report this problem to D*?? Both IRDs are on software version 0x912 (11/19 date). Both IRDs are connected via Cinema kit using Whole House DVR and a SW multi switch. 

Thanks.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

n3ntj said:


> I've noticed that double-play has not worked properly in some time; I have two HR-24-200s. I'll have different channels on each buffer. I'll try to toggle b/w the buffers by using the Down Arrow button. Nothing happens but the remote's LED does flash so I know the remote is transmitting. The D* light on the IRD's front doesn't flash when I hit the Down Arrow button to change buffers (it does flash when I press other buttons to do other things). I need to manually enter a new channel number to change channels which totally defeats the purpose of having 2 live buffers (and not loosing the programming on the other buffer).
> 
> If I press INFO, the channel's current program info comes up on the screen (as it should). At that point(w/ the channel info up), if I press the Down Arrow, the buffer still doesn't change, but the D* light on the IRD's front at least does flash.
> 
> ...


I've encountered this problem with my HR24, also. But for me, it only seems to be happening during NFL games, when I use the double play a lot for Sunday Ticket games. It does happen at other times, but not very often. If I hit exit, it seems to clear the DVR and the double play works. So, try hitting the exit button, and then see if the double play works after that. It seems to work on my HR24.


----------



## Eben (Sep 10, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> I've noticed that double-play has not worked properly in some time; I have two HR-24-200s. I'll have different channels on each buffer. I'll try to toggle b/w the buffers by using the Down Arrow button. Nothing happens but the remote's LED does flash so I know the remote is transmitting. The D* light on the IRD's front doesn't flash when I hit the Down Arrow button to change buffers (it does flash when I press other buttons to do other things). I need to manually enter a new channel number to change channels which totally defeats the purpose of having 2 live buffers (and not loosing the programming on the other buffer).
> 
> If I press INFO, the channel's current program info comes up on the screen (as it should). At that point(w/ the channel info up), if I press the Down Arrow, the buffer still doesn't change, but the D* light on the IRD's front at least does flash.
> 
> ...





coconut13 said:


> I've encountered this problem with my HR24, also. But for me, it only seems to be happening during NFL games, when I use the double play a lot for Sunday Ticket games. It does happen at other times, but not very often. If I hit exit, it seems to clear the DVR and the double play works. So, try hitting the exit button, and then see if the double play works after that. It seems to work on my HR24.


This often happens on channels that have score widgets that can be activated using the red button. To get the down arrow doubleplay to work, press play first to bring up the progress bar and then hit the down arrow.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

After a little more research, the problem does seem to be more pronounced on the sports channels. The IRD just doesn't seem to recognize a "down arrow" press since the D* light doesn't blink at times. Very frustrating as having to change channels defeats the purpose of having DLBs in the 1st place.

I've tried swapping buffers by either having the progress bar or channel info on the screen. Still doesn't work for some reason.

Is there a way to turn off the Apps via the HR2x setup screen? I want to see if this is what is causing DLB to no longer work on my end.

Is there someone we can report this problem to so it can be fixed on D*'s side?


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an HR21/100 running 0x912 since 11/18/14.

Active issues that began with the SW install:
1. Extremely slow response, sometimes up to 15-20 seconds.
2. Intermittent recordings do not show up in List, but do show up in History.
3. Screen saver comes on during the middle of watching a program.

Very frustrating.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

On my HR23 and one of my HR21s I have noticed that the number of recordings of shows are starting to get messed up. It tells me that I have 2 episodes (and shows the folder icon), but then I select it it changes back to the regular one show icon and then sets the count back to one.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Just to chime in on the frustration, 9 times out of 10 when I press fast forward the DVR locks up in FF mode for several seconds and nothing stops it until its ready to stop. Where I used to hit fast forward three time in a row, if I do that now it just locks up for awhile. I press once, wait for the progress display, then press again it sometimes works fine. Give it a couple commands in a row it just gets confused. Performance is so sluggish I'm about ready to dump DirecTV altogether. 

The HR21-200 I usually use has been operating with an external eSata drive. For grins I switched back to the internal drive, which happens to have at least a year, maybe two year old software version, and I was pleased. No issues, no sluggishness. Of course overnight the system upgraded to the newest version and I'm back to being frustrated. Seems new features have crept in, that I don't need or want, are bogging things down. It would be nice to have the choice between the older much more responsive software and one with the new features one needs the newest hardware to use efficiently. But I guess thats not DirecTV's business model. 

What a disaster.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

These old HRs seem to need a little user maintenance. 

I've found that flushing the guide (two restarts within 30 minutes) every six to eight weeks seems to help quite a bit (more often if necessary as the guide gets sluggish -- and especially after firmware updates). Also, using the "30SKIP" (keyword search to enable) feature eliminates most FF problems, which seem more likely to occur when using fast-forward during live buffer rather than when playing recordings. (Unfortunately, 30SKIP can get you into trouble if you don't wait for the skip to happen before pressing the button again, as the remote commands can sometimes pile up and it "thinks" you are holding the skip button down.)

Another thing I think helps (but I have no solid proof) is to not keep the HDD too full. How full is too full? I don't know for sure but I seem to need more than 5% free on a 1.5TB drive. Also, I've found that a full drive can interfere with the loading of TV apps and such, (might be coincidence) but I try to avoid all of those for as long as possible anyway after a guide flush.

It seems now that the guide is becoming more and more complex. For example, a "poster" for a program may now be different for each episode rather than just a poster for a particular series - or season. This gives the older HRs a lot more data to store, digest and spit out at the appropriate time.

I find that about three to four days to a week after a guide flush I get a "honeymoon" period of at least a few weeks of fairly decent performance on my HR21-700.


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

So this is becoming like a Microsoft widows machine?.. restart and flush once a day or else... unacceptable.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

No, not once a day. More like two months for a guide flush. I don't think that's _completely_ unacceptable. PITA, yes, but not completely unacceptable.

You certainly *wouldn't* want to flush it every day. It would never recover. It takes a better part of a week for most of the guide data to trickle in, and it won't behave properly for at least a couple days.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

ColdCase said:


> ColdCase, on 31 Jan 2015 - 8:37 PM, said:
> 
> Just to chime in on the frustration, 9 times out of 10 when I press fast forward the DVR locks up in FF mode for several seconds and nothing stops it until its ready to stop. Where I used to hit fast forward three time in a row, if I do that now it just locks up for awhile. I press once, wait for the progress display, then press again it sometimes works fine. Give it a couple commands in a row it just gets confused. Performance is so sluggish I'm about ready to dump DirecTV altogether.
> 
> ...


Boy do I agree with this. The instances of the machine freezing seem to be increasing in frequency, and lasting longer as well. I too am getting near dumping DirecTV over this. I keep expecting "the next" firmware update to fix the problem, but not so far. They *MUST* be aware of the issue, so why is it taking so long?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> No, not once a day. More like two months for a guide flush. I don't think that's _completely_ unacceptable. PITA, yes, but not completely unacceptable.
> 
> You certainly *wouldn't* want to flush it every day. It would never recover. It takes a better part of a week for most of the guide data to trickle in, and it won't behave properly for at least a couple days.


Dish restarts their machines every night. Not sure they do that on hoppers.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Dish restarts their machines every night. Not sure they do that on hoppers.


I believe they do, because one of the complaints not that long ago was that it couldn't be rescheduled on the Hopper.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Dish restarts their machines every night. Not sure they do that on hoppers.





dpeters11 said:


> I believe they do, because one of the complaints not that long ago was that it couldn't be rescheduled on the Hopper.


Wow, that sucks. It looks like Dish went out of their way extraordinarily to annoy their customers


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> Boy do I agree with this. The instances of the machine freezing seem to be increasing in frequency, and lasting longer as well. I too am getting near dumping DirecTV over this. I keep expecting "the next" firmware update to fix the problem, but not so far. They *MUST* be aware of the issue, so why is it taking so long?


Same problem here. Anyone know if a fix is coming???


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I did not see any mention of using CLEARMYBOX. Have any of you tried this ?
Menu, Search, type in CLEARMYBOX, choose Keyword and let it go to work.
This clears out all of the old stored data and reloads it. It does not remove your settings or recordings.
It does take 2 full days to reload the 2 weeks worth of guide and the graphics used .

Also, this is almost 3 months since the new software was installed and there are only 25 posts for this subject.
Some of you might have a hardware problem with your machines.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I did not see any mention of using CLEARMYBOX. Have any of you tried this ?
> Menu, Search, type in CLEARMYBOX, choose Keyword and let it go to work.
> This clears out all of the old stored data and reloads it. It does not remove your settings or recordings.
> It does take 2 full days to reload the 2 weeks worth of guide and the graphics used .
> ...


I have tried this, even tried downloading new software. No chane


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scottb8888 said:


> I have tried this, even tried downloading new software. No chane


Have you done this ?

Run the Built in Self-test to try and repair your hard drive.
To run the hard drive tests, do the following.

Reboot DVR with the red button next to the smart card.
When you see "Running receiver self-check" press Select

You should see a message "Entering Diagnostics Mode"
Choose Advanced Tests Menu ,
Hard Drive utilities ,
Short Smart test

Next run the file test, the DVR will try to repair a bad file if present.

If you receive error messages from the above stop and post them back on here.

If the all tests pass, you can run the surface test. This test is long and could take several hours .
You may want to run it overnight.
Every attempt is made to save programming.

If you receive error messages post them back on here.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I did not see any mention of using CLEARMYBOX. Have any of you tried this ?
> Menu, Search, type in CLEARMYBOX, choose Keyword and let it go to work.
> This clears out all of the old stored data and reloads it. It does not remove your settings or recordings.
> It does take 2 full days to reload the 2 weeks worth of guide and the graphics used .
> ...


I did this once, but probably wouldn't do it again unless I was desperate or had a newer HR. On my older HR21-700 it took well over an hour to be done with CLEARMYBOX.

While I don't think it really hurt anything (it definitely cleared almost *everything*, including channel logos and caption fonts - yes recordings and settings remained, so no problem there - ) and the DVR was actually kind of snappy for a couple of hours, but as it gathered back it's bulk of programming over time it eventually slowed back down to its old, moderate self. The biggest problem with the HR21 is it can take more than 20 minutes to come back from a single restart, and CLEARMYBOX does at least three or possibly four.

No, I find that a guide flush every 6 to 8 weeks keeps it about as good as it can be. Sometimes on the second restart I will pull the plug and let it sit for a half-hour or so and then plug it back in. Usually both restarts are menu restarts, and the plug is pulled when the lights go out on the second one.

Whether these things benefit from regular standard single restarts at certain intervals, I've never bothered to find out. I also wonder if people who claim to never have any problems with these older machines are actually restarting them multiple times per month and not telling the rest of us. I guess, like other computer systems, it probably doesn't hurt, but then how many home computers take 20 minutes to boot up?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy

That process of clearmybox only takes 11 minutes on an HR24. I have / had 2 of them and ran this on each of them.
A simple restart happens in 8 minutes.
Do you have a larger external drive hooked up ?

Why don't you call them and see if they will replace that receiver ?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> Delroy
> 
> That process of clearmybox only takes 11 minutes on an HR24. I have / had 2 of them and ran this on each of them.
> A simple restart happens in 8 minutes.
> ...


Yeah, I've had this HR21 since 2007 and yes, it has a larger drive (1.5TB) in it (added in 2009). Other than the usual slowness, it's been pretty reliable. I also have another HR21 that boots a little faster which is only used in SD on an old set, and an HR20 (original drive) that only takes about 8-10 mins to reboot and has always been "snappier" than the 21s.

I just installed an H25 receiver and had WH turned on, and most likely will be adding an HR44 in the next couple of months, "retiring" one of the older HRs. In the meantime, they do make pretty good "servers" and the H25 gives the whole system a new "lower-cost" added dimension. (I'm up to 2010 tech, now!)

As I've said, with regular guide flushes I'm getting along fine with the older HRs, and usually that "fixes" them when the guide becomes sluggish or the live buffers start acting up. (But I _do_ understand this doesn't work for everybody and I don't blame them for being upset.)


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I am currently getting all zeros on 103Cb. HR 24 500.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Me too. All zeroes 103(cb)
HR-24
south of Houston,TX


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/216619-103cb-signals-dead/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

103cb (D10) is up and running again.


----------



## bleman (Mar 7, 2015)

I have an installation in an RV with 2 HD receivers. They are the H24-200 and an H24-700. I have been having problems with the H24-200 insofar that it intermittently (most of the time except on a super clear night) will not tune all the HD channels. When I replace it with the second receiver, the H24-700 everything works fine. I discussed this problem with Direct TV and have replaced the H24-200 twice with the same errors. I was told by a tech that there are some differences between the 2 receivers and that I should get a second H24-700 and that will fix the problem. Is this the problem? The antenna system is a Winegard Slimline Traveler Model SK 3005. Please help!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bleman said:


> I have an installation in an RV with 2 HD receivers. They are the H24-200 and an H24-700. I have been having problems with the H24-200 insofar that it intermittently (most of the time except on a super clear night) will not tune all the HD channels. When I replace it with the second receiver, the H24-700 everything works fine. I discussed this problem with Direct TV and have replaced the H24-200 twice with the same errors. I was told by a tech that there are some differences between the 2 receivers and that I should get a second H24-700 and that will fix the problem. Is this the problem? The antenna system is a Winegard Slimline Traveler Model SK 3005. Please help!


The only difference between them two is who makes them, they should work the same though. Perhaps there is something else going on...


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

For the past 6 months, I've had serious lag times on my HR23-700 after pressing most any button on the remost. Much of the time, i'm waiting 30-45 seconds. I've tried most everything mentioned here, but still no change. What are the chances DTV would replace this receiver at no discounted charge? I want to say I've had this receiver 5+ years.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to call and complain about it. That's unreasonable. And talk to a manager if you need to.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

iowaberg said:


> For the past 6 months, I've had serious lag times on my HR23-700 after pressing most any button on the remost. Much of the time, i'm waiting 30-45 seconds. I've tried most everything mentioned here, but still no change. What are the chances DTV would replace this receiver at no discounted charge? I want to say I've had this receiver 5+ years.


That is way too long. You could call them and see what they say. They will get you to do some tests while you are on the phone with them.
What all have you tried ? A list here might be helpful.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I would suggest you call them (at the Start of the phone prompt) Say CANCEL - Then explain what's going on and see what happens.


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

Flushing guide info??? 

My HR24-500 started saying it could not download guide info for x hours. Just got a replacement HR24-200 which caused me to deactivate my trusty 500. The new 200 does not seem to have a very good sync with my equipment. Is it possible a guide flush would cure my 500?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

radamo said:


> Flushing guide info???
> 
> My HR24-500 started saying it could not download guide info for x hours. Just got a replacement HR24-200 which caused me to deactivate my trusty 500. The new 200 does not seem to have a very good sync with my equipment. Is it possible a guide flush would cure my 500?


Are you having Guide issue's with your other receivers? You may want to look at the wiring for that location or maybe a service call is needed - How does your Sat signals look - Guide info comes from the 101 or 119 depending on your location. If you have a 3 lnb (101) a 5Lnb (119) Are you sure you have the Sat configed correct in the receiver?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Are you having Guide issue's with your other receivers? You may want to look at the wiring for that location or maybe a service call is needed - How does your Sat signals look - *Guide info comes from the 101 or 119 depending on your location.* If you have a 3 lnb (101) a 5Lnb (119) Are you sure you have the Sat configed correct in the receiver?


actually guide data is not dependent on location, but rather on what channel currently is being watched and what system is installed.


----------

